# Maddie



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

we are feeling much better each day. God is faithful. 
Florence, Pearlan's mommy sent this beautiful dress she had crocheted for my Maddie for Valentine's. The dress is so soft, so beautiful, it fit's Maddie perfectly.
Maddie is doing a little better each day just like us. I will be posting more pictures of little Maddie each day. :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so glad to see this! And Maddie looks beautiful! That Florence is a very talented lady!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maddie looks beautiful in pink, Paula. How very, very thoughtful of Florence! I love the picture.
I am glad you are doing better---give yourself time----one needs to feel the emotions attached to a loss and that does not happen quickly. It has to be completed. If we simply keep busy it can keep us from thinking about our loss, but it will not heal us. I honestly believe that recovering from a significant emotional loss requires attention, open-mindedness, willingness & courage. It is a series of steps that can only be taken when the time for the griever is right. 
So please know that I affirm your pain & that we are here with you. You are an invaluable part of SM & we all love you very much.
Give Maddie a big "lovie":wub: from us.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

She is such a pretty girl! What a beautiful dress that was made with love. So happy to hear that you all are doing a bit better. Big hugs.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Maddie is a beauty. I bet she misses Matilda too. I know it's crazy, but have you considered getting another malt? It really does ease the pain.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So beautify. I am so glad that you are improving each day. It is difficult to get over such a shocking event. You know that Matilda is there with you in spirit and she will also be looking over you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Maddie looks beautiful in pink, Paula. How very, very thoughtful of Florence! I love the picture.
> I am glad you are doing better---give yourself time----one needs to feel the emotions attached to a loss and that does not happen quickly. It has to be completed. If we simply keep busy it can keep us from thinking about our loss, but it will not heal us. I honestly believe that recovering from a significant emotional loss requires attention, open-mindedness, willingness & courage. It is a series of steps that can only be taken when the time for the griever is right.
> So please know that I affirm your pain & that we are here with you. You are an invaluable part of SM & we all love you very much.
> Give Maddie a big "lovie":wub: from us.



You are so wise Sandi :wub: - as my friend has said, 'you have to move through it'

Paula it makes me feel so good to know you are feeling better. And what a beautiful photo of Maddie and it's SO thoughtful of Florence to send that beautiful dress! it's amazing. Maddie is adorable.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Ah how cute. Yes pink is her color.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Poor Maddie.....I hope she comes out of her depression quickly....it's got to be hard on her, as Matilda has been in her life since you got her. 

I'm glad you're doing better, but I still worry about you.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

So glad to hear this Paula. The dress is beautiful and Maddie looks looks great. Sending you all lots of love:heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

She looks beautiful and happy. You must be kissing her allot


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Paula, so good to read from you and happy you're doing a bit better day by day! 

Maddie looks so precious in her new, crocheted dress from Florence, how sweet and thoughtful of her! 

Sending lots of positive thoughts and hugs to you, your husband and sweet Maddie! 

Much love from Ullana and me!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Maddie looks so sweet in her valentine dress.
So glad to hear that you are healing.
There is no time limit to grief...it is raw and it is personal.

I believe, each person has to come to a place where they say ....okay, this is the turning point for me. I can go on .
Now I can go back to the good times and my good memories and pick up some semblance of a normal life. 
Even then...there will be little things that will bring you to your knees and break your heart all over again ...but you will be stronger each time and get back up and go again....with God's help.
This is the price we pay for deep, unconditional, pure love. 
It is worth it to have loved like this and had them in our lives. Imagine those who don't love with All their hearts...they are even sadder.
I'm not trying to be a downer...I'm just trying to say ...
Take all the time you need...we are here for you.
Big Huge Hugs to you, Paula.:wub:
Pooh sends wet kisses.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Dear Paula, I love how Maddie looks in the little dress I made for her. It was made with lots of love and I'm glad you both are doing better. Thank you for sharing this beautiful picture. I'm here for you and love you. Big hugs to you and Maddie. :heart::heart:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Paula, Maddie looks precious in pink! You are a dear friend and I send you, Lorin and Maddie, love and prayers every day.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maddie looks adorable, Paula. I love her dress that Florence made for her ... Maddie definitely looks pretty in pink. That was so sweet and thoughtful of Florence.

Paula, you know that you are in my thoughts and prayers, with love, every single day. I am glad that you are feeling a little better as each day passes.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pooh's mommy said:


> Maddie looks so sweet in her valentine dress.
> So glad to hear that you are healing.
> There is no time limit to grief...it is raw and it is personal.
> 
> ...


Cindy - this was all so true and lessons for us all as changes occur in our lives. Maddie is such a little beauty and I know the three of you will slowly get to a much happier place again. And Florence - what a gorgeous dress. Tyler looks so handsome in his sweater that you made. I think Maddie and Tyler need to go on a date...I guess a long distance one. 
Save​


----------

